

How the language you speak affects your future - JacobAldridge
http://theweek.com/article/index/241552/how-the-language-you-speak-affects-your-future

======
cafard
Some of my high school friends would want to have back the points they lost on
German exams for botching future constructions, then.

In the spirit of whichever language it is, let me say, "I do not read The
Week."

